# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Animaciones infantiles particulares

## animateuuu

*Promociones increíbles! Pide información. No te lo pierdas ¡*


*AnimaciÃ³n Playa Spiderman.jpg*  

Trabajamos como particulares en animaciones de fiestas infantiles. Cumpleaños, bautizos, bodas, comuniones, fiestas de fin de curso...

Realizamos diferentes tipos de actividades, que parten de la animación base, que incluye juegos cooperativos y tradicionales con música, permitiéndole a los niños estar activos todo el tiempo. 
Continuamos con “pintacaras, donde maquillamos a los niños de diferentes personajes o animales de su elección. (Spiderman, princesa, mariposa, gatos, perros, tigre y muchos más). 
Para terminar, acabamos con la globoflexia, donde cada participante elige la forma que quiere que tenga su globo (espadas, perros, flores, corazones..).

A partir de esta animación de base, se pueden añadir otras actividades extras como son la magia, cuentacuentos, lluvia de globos, lluvia de confetis, espectáculo con zancos saltarines, faquirismo escupe fuego… 

Nuestro animador principal cuenta con más de 14 años de experiencia trabajando con niños y en el mundo del espectáculo y animaciones infantiles. Ha realizado monitoraje con niños en fiestas escolares, agrupaciones y talleres, juegos tradicionales, educativos y gincanas de su propia creación. Cuenta con recursos en tallerismo, papiroflexia, conocimientos variados en juegos de rol y dinamización de los mismos. Capacidad de improvisación, imaginación y gran capacidad creativa. 
Ha representado personajes como El carnestoltes, Papa Noel, Rey Mago, page del Rey, Castanyera, malabarista, pirata faquir, espartano zancudo, guerrero, mago y payaso entre otros.

Disponemos de todo el material necesario para garantizar que la fiesta sea un éxito para usted y los niños. Siempre iremos disfrazados de payaso, mago, pirata, Spiderman, hada, princesa, aunque también contemplamos cualquier solicitud particular. 

Se han realizado numerosas animaciones siendo un éxito total con empresas reconocidas en este sector. Actualmente, además de realizar esta labor, dicho animador trabaja como monitor y coordinador en colegios y casales desde hace más de 10 años

Tenemos PRECIOS MUY COMPETITIVOS (desde 85 euros 1h15 min de animación base con 1 animador) y además podrás beneficiar ahora mismo de nuestra promoción de verano donde los gastos de desplazamiento son totalmente GRATUITOS. Trabajamos en toda la provincia de Barcelona

Ponemos nuestros datos a vuestra disposición y no dudéis en contactarnos y pedir información sin compromiso.

Saludos!

AnimateU
animateuuu@gmail.com 
livepreview.aspx.jpg
609551461
677178719

----------

